# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  10 000 Members!

## AmithS

Hello All,

I dont know if anyone else noticed this, but TFSA is 8 members away from 10 000!

 :Applaud:

----------


## Dave A

I guess it's a landmark of sorts, but I'm not sure how much should be read into that "total registered" number.

Roughly 70% are valid, confirmed member registrations at this point with no known issues (there is an ongoing scrubbing process so that's reasonably reliable as a current number).
Of those, approximately 1200 have posted 4 or more times.
And so far a total of 853 qualify for a listing on the membership list.

91 qualify as TFSA locals and 32 of those are silver club.

There are times when I wonder what the "never active at all" +/- 5800 registrations might be expecting. It's a pretty significant percentage that took the trouble to register and confirm, and then never seemed to do anything after that.

If anyone's wondering, the "missing" 30% are spammers, folk that never confirmed, or profiles that clearly are no longer valid for one reason or another.

----------

Mark Atkinson (15-Aug-11)

----------


## AmithS

Hi Dave,

I would still take it as a milestone.

Reason being I am on a few other SA forums that I am sure also have members that register and don't use the forum as well as spammers etc... and most of them have not gone past 3000 members!

----------

Dave A (15-Aug-11)

----------


## Dave A

> I would still take it as a milestone.


Thanks for that - and for the record, I see today is the day  :Thumbup: 

Party time  :Clap:   :Bananadance:   :Gunsmilie:   :Drunk:   :Rockon:

----------


## AmithS

By the way, who are the locals and silver club members  :Smile:  is the list confidential ?

----------


## IanF

> By the way, who are the locals and silver club members  is the list confidential ?


Keep on posting and you will get there!
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave A

> By the way, who are the locals and silver club members  is the list confidential ?


Never really thought about providing a list of members at those levels, and I'm not sure there's much value in doing so.

The TFSA Locals are pretty obvious with their rank badge in their profile.

----------


## johnwarner75

How many cumulative posts are there now?

----------


## AndyD

> How many cumulative posts are there now?


The Forum SA Statistics

Threads    8,053
Posts    49,988
Members    10,042
Active Members    328 

This post will make it 49989 total post count  :Smile: 
It's also noteworthy that approx 25% of all posts on the board were made by DaveA  :Yikes:  (although they may not all be visible)  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

> It's also noteworthy that approx 25% of all posts on the board were made by DaveA  (although they may not all be visible)


The volume is largely unavoidable, but I'm delighted to point out that the percentage is steadily coming down  :Smile:

----------


## truckhub

A well deserved number indeed. Good site!

----------

